# RoadBikeReview after work RIDE!



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

So longer days are here, and I'm thinking, we need to get an afterwork ride going! I'm thinking either Wednesday or Thursday afternoon.

I'm thinking maybe a quick portola loop ride? Suggestions on times and meeting places?


----------



## NeCrO632 (Mar 5, 2008)

thien said:


> So longer days are here, and I'm thinking, we need to get an afterwork ride going! I'm thinking either *Wednesday or Thursday afternoon*.


Like yesterday or today? Kinda hot it is today. Ride to work I have. Drive home I shall.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

We would start next wed or thursday


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

You know I've been doing a BEFORE work ride since February. It's every Tuesday and Thursday. On Tuesdays we meet at El Monte & Foothill expressway at 6:30 am and ride up OLH. On Thursdays we meet at El Monte and Foothill expressway and ride up Moody Rd. I know those rides are pretty early but it's the only way to really "beat the heat". As usual everyone is welcome to join us. Our pace is not super fast but has been getting faster as we get fitter. Here are my stats this week from both rides:











Update: Dumb image!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds good to me. I'd be up for it, as long as it doesn't start too far south.

How about the "Ring of Fire" for those interested in working on climbing? Ramona's pretty tough, but short:

http://www.paloaltobicycles.com/ring_of_fire.html


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, I like doing the Portola loop on the way home. I may try to meet you all on the loop depending on where you start


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

What's too far south? We can meet pretty much anywhere along that route.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

A start somewhere in Palo Alto would be fine for me. Further south starts getting less "enjoyable" getting there on a week day.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

You could meet us at the corner of Page Mill and Foothill Expressway or near the entrance to Old Page Mill for the Tuesday Ride. Since the featured part of the ride on Thursday is Moody Rd. you could meet us at El Monte and Foothill Expressway.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

We could meet at the park and ride at the corner of Page Mill/Arastradero, then we head up Arastradero, onto Alpine, right at Portola, left up OLH, meet at the top, drop down 84... 

I'm open for more suggestions as well. So far, we have the Rings of Fire, OLH, or a casual portola loop.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I need to keep it easy, but I can always take my own shortcuts around the climbs if necessary.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

any progress on this? I'm definitely interested, although not available every week. my vote is for a bit further north since I'm in San Mateo.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

velogirl said:


> any progress on this? I'm definitely interested, although not available every week. my vote is for a bit further north since I'm in San Mateo.


Lets start this week. Maybe you and I can start from San Mateo and pick up others on the way down.

Portola Loop?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

time and day?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> my vote is for a bit further north since I'm in San Mateo.


:thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

So to start, lets plan for this Thursday. Intersection of Canada and Edgewood. We'll head south, do the Portola Loop and some will head back to Edgewood and Canada and others will break off and head home.

I'm assuming most people are working 9-5, so would 5:30 work?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

hee hee! okay, I'm a loser because I already lead a ride on Thursday nights -- a women's only mtn bike ride -- other nights typically work. Wednesday is usually the best for me.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Wednesday would work better for me as well, but this week, I figured Thursday. Because tomorrow might be too short notice...


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

okay, I can't do this wed (I've got two bike fits) and next week I'm leading a bike tour in wine country, but I'm putting this into my calendar for the following week (June 11th).

Lorri


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

any more route details? I'll be trying to catch you all from Menlo Park


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Whoops...sorry. I now can't make this week either. I need a bit more advanced notice so I can plan accordingly. Any day next week is fine with me.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Tuesday, tuesday!!!

fc


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

This thread looks like a Monty Python skit.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Today -
Sharon Park Dr & Sand Hill @ 5:45
We'll head up over Sand Hill, and do the Portola Loop

Next week -
_*Tuesday*_ - route tbd


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

So tomorrow's after work ride will be similar to last weeks. 

Meeting point will be a lil futher up Sand Hill, at the lil dirt parking lot after 280 on Lawler Ranch Rd. We'll do the reverse loop again with maybe a small detour up Elena.

5:45pm roll out.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Great. I think I'll bring the Tarmac SL. See you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Dr_John said:


> Great. I think I'll bring the Tarmac SL. See you there. :thumbsup:


I'll bring something Specialized as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll be there as well, trying out my new bike fit


----------

